# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Внесение изменений в "Объединение конфигураций"

## Zultan

Доброго времени суток!
Возникла необходимость внести в "Объединение конфигураций" условие, при выполнении которого "обновляемому" будет либо разрешено объединить конфигурацию, либо запрещено.
Подскажите пожалуйста возможно ли внести некое условие в "Объединение конфигураций"? Если да, то каким образом? Установка пароля на конфигурацию не подойдет, нужен кокой то альтернативный способ. Спасибо.

---------- Post added at 23:37 ---------- Previous post was at 23:35 ----------

Извиняюсь, забыл указать, версия 1с 7.7

----------


## Сергей Я

Попробуй к фаилу md сделать доступ только для чтения может и прокатит (с начала в тестовой базе)

----------

Zultan (08.07.2013)

----------


## Zultan

> Попробуй к фаилу md сделать доступ только для чтения может и прокатит (с начала в тестовой базе)


Думаю, что не совсем. В идеале, мне бы хотелось, чтоб в этом условии при запуске "Объединение конфигураций", в начале сравнивался ИНН фирмы, если наша фирма, то успешно обновляемся, в противном случае отказ.
Может я много хочу? ))))

----------


## Сергей Я

это какая то обработка объединения или распределенная база

----------


## Zultan

> это какая то обработка объединения или распределенная база


В общем, есть не типовая база (не знаю правильно ли назвал, не очень владею терминологией), которая стоит в двух фирмах (суть работы у них одна, просто юридически они разные). Периодически выходят новые релизы, соответственно базу нужно обновлять до актуального релиза (что я и делаю). Но так как базу приходиться выкладывать в инет, возникла необходимость дать возможность обновлять базу ТОЛЬКО этим двум фирмам (чтоб конкуренты не пользовались нашими обновленными базами).
Как то давно слышал, что вроде как есть возможность при запуске "Объединение конфигураций" проверять ИНН фирмы (Константа.ИННОрганизации) и если данный ИНН имеется, то продолжать объединение конфигурации, либо "ругаться" ))).
А как это сделать, точнее куда это записать? ума не приложу (((

----------


## Y80ths

Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Обновила Комплексную бух-ю на 7.70.527, пишет что нарушена структура данных таблицы, что делать не знаю!!!востановить не получается, так как нет полного архива, только выгруженные файлы ( md, dat, user)!!!!! Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!

----------


## Сергей Я

Можно просто поднять архив загрузкой данных

---------- Post added at 12:04 ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 ----------

Процедура ПриНачалеработыСистемы(,)
Если Константа.ИНН<>"Значение" тогда
ЗавершитРаботу()
Конецесли 
Конецпроцедуры
Если я не ошибаюсь то можно попробовать так

----------

Zultan (21.05.2014)

----------


## Сергей Я

вобще то это и есть архив эти 3 фаила содержат полностью рабочую базу

---------- Post added at 15:14 ---------- Previous post was at 15:11 ----------




> Помогите, пожалуйста!!! Обновила Комплексную бух-ю на 7.70.527, пишет что нарушена структура данных таблицы, что делать не знаю!!!востановить не получается, так как нет полного архива, только выгруженные файлы ( md, dat, user)!!!!! Помогите, пожалуйста!!!!


 это и есть фаилы архива из нужно только в zip и из меню  Конфигуратора загрузить данные

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Можно просто поднять архив загрузкой данных
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 ----------
> 
> Процедура ПриНачалеработыСистемы(,)
> Если Константа.ИНН<>"Значение" тогда
> ЗавершитРаботу()
> Конецесли 
> Конецпроцедуры
> Если я не ошибаюсь то можно попробовать так


Так ваш код легко будет найти и за комментировать и обновлять в штатном режиме как раньше..

----------

Zultan (21.05.2014)

----------


## soom86

Вопрос - зачем выкладывать в общедоступную сеть? не 100 ведь фирм, а всего 2.

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА В

Подскажите, пожалуйста! На вопрос Выполнить сохранение метаданных пишет "В справочнике уровней больше чем установлено. Номенклатура" Реорганизация данных не выполнена.
Что это значить и как все-таки обновить до положенного релиза 7.70.536 комплексная от 11.04.14

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Подскажите, пожалуйста! На вопрос Выполнить сохранение метаданных пишет "В справочнике уровней больше чем установлено. Номенклатура" Реорганизация данных не выполнена.
> Что это значить и как все-таки обновить до положенного релиза 7.70.536 комплексная от 11.04.14


У вас не типовая комплексная 7.7 ?

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА В

У нас "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры".

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> У нас "Бухгалтерия+Торговля+Скла  +Зарплата+Кадры".


Предполагаю что у вас не типовая база(как я понял у вас комплексная) и поэтому ругается.. Так как при обновление типовой ругаться не должно..
Как узнать точно типовая у вас или нет, взять релиз который  у вас сейчас стоит и сравнить его с таким же ток типовым, если разницы нет, то у вас типовая..

----------


## Zultan

В общем обошелся тупо установкой пароля на базу )))
Не совсем то, что хотелось, но.... более менее
Всем спасибо, тема закрыта.

----------

